# studering computer



## coordinator (Mar 16, 2009)

my computers sound has developed a "studer" what could cause this?

I have ran malware and spyware programs, as well as virus.

I am running xp with 1.73 GHz, 533 mhz fsb, 2 mb cache

worked fine for over a year


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *coordinator*

Welcome to Tech Support Guy Forums!

Please do not create duplicate threads.
Continue replies here: http://forums.techguy.org/all-other-software/810003-coordinator.html
Closing thread.

Thank You


----------

